# Bare back Jumping...



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

I Jump my mare bare back it's the thrill of staying ON:-o thats why I like riding bare back any body else out there who rides bare back or any body who thinks it's dumb I won't take any offense so tell me heres a photo of my mare I couldn't find one of me bare back so show me the pics .
Ireland


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

The pic didn't show I hope it works this time


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a critiquing thread. Do you have pictures that you wanted critiqued?


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah I guess is it that bad the photo I mean sorry for any miss under standing .
Ireland


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey all! I moved the post to just horse riding so no one is confused. I love love love bareback riding! But haven't recently been able to because of the horses I have been riding. Your horse is so cute by the way!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Riding bareback is something that I hope to accomplish with more lessons. That would be the ultimate way of proving myself to myself if I can walk/trot/canter confidently while bareback =D.
I can't wait to see pics of you two!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In the last 10 years of my life, I have ridden more bareback than I have in a saddle and I love it. And jumping bareback is very tricky, it takes a lot of talent. Here are some old pix of me and my QH Denny just playing around. That jump was set at about 3 feet. I know there are lots of things I am doing wrong but it was a long time ago. The hardest part of the whole thing was sitting his takeoff. That is why you see my hands buried in his mane in all the pix. LOL. He is so powerful that he would just leave me sitting in mid air.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW he sure does look like a great jumper!! and my goodness you must be strong!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think he is a great jumper but he could never compete (inconsistent). I am really not that strong, I just had to make sure that I had a good hold on his mane as he started taking off. Thank God for neck reining. He travels so rough that loping bareback, I always have to have one hand holding onto the mane anyway so only 1 hand free for steering. Every once in a while, he would take off before I was ready and I would fall off every time. LOL. My mom was taking pictures and she deleted all of those before I even got a chance to see them. ;p


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I looove riding bareback!! we ride bareback about 90% of the time in lessons, especially in winter, its a lot warmer lol.  i've never jumped bareback, but it looks really hard!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i've only jumped small jumps bareback but it was soooooo fun 
i really wanna jump bareback more.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I like riding bareback, but don't do it much because my gelding is still young and I'd rather ride him with a saddle in case he freaks out or something, and my mare likes to buck when she's in high spirits and tends to throw in a buck after we jump sometimes (most of the time)... Lol. I can't ride english to save my life, so we just fiddle around western...

I need to ride bareback more, I got her to canter bareback once and would really love to do it again, but since my girl's so unpredictable (you never know when she'll try to throw in a good buck, and she can throw some doozies and twist in midair like a fish outta water) I don't really think I have the nerve to try it again... lol.

I used to ride our old gelding bareback a lot, though, and would gallop and canter all over the place with him.


----------



## lilkk11907 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bareback jumping*

I think your mare is beautiful! I don't have any pictures of jumping bare back but I do have pictures of me riding bareback on my gelding Captain Morgan.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I've only ridden bareback twice, once on a REALLY bouncy, fat mustang, and once on an incredibly sway backed horse with HUGE withers, who strarted rearing cause some other horse attacked him. Not very fun. 
=P 
I was going to jump until I found out who I was riding.. haha. 
everyone who posted pics looks greaaat! =]]


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

I love riding bareback hence name jumping bareback=flying I think angels cute to heres pics lucara


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Riding bareback is fabulous. When I was younger, my parents would be working with other horses of ours (we have a stud), and I'd want to ride. Because they couldn't come and saddle up the horse I'd ride, and really since they weren't all that close it wasn't safe for me to ride in a saddle... should I come off and get caught in a stirrup iron and get dragged (worst cas scenario fo course!). So bareback was the safe alternative . And so it came about that I'd ride bareback more than in a saddle all through the time I was getting riding instruction. . Now, any horse that's got enough enough milage after being broken and I'm confident in to be reliable gets the bareback treatment . It's the perfect equine experience for balance. And jumping, well, can be tricky, but does put the icing on the cake I suppose . Riding bareback can really get you in tune with your seat and get your horse to respond to the seat with ease. Quite afew horses I've ridden have been more responsive when ridden with a saddle after being ridden barebakc a few times. .

Here's a pic of one of our geldings being ridden bareback. Quality of pic isn't great. He's also for sale (located in Aus) and will be in the for sale section soon enough. My back isn't really that hunched, there some wind under my shirt .



















http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j98/bindy-/Image5jumpinbarebackmidjump.jpg


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Ignore the facial expression  *haha*


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

My mare bucks after the jump too, I've got pic of my mare leaping up a bank with me on bareback I'll post em tomorrow. Shes sooooo high spirited lol.
Ireland


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Shellbe said:


> Ignore the facial expression  *haha*


Hehe...I dunno...when I looked at the jump I though.. "Man...I'd hate to fall on that"...maybe that's what that facial expression was?


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

Perhaps I was subcontiously thinking that - LOL , dunno really... Sounds like a good caption for the pic though! I always feel pretty safe on him though. But I seem to have a chronic affliction of making random facial expressions even when just trail riding . Am not sure wether there's any training or excersizes which'll improve that though - LOL. I think the random facial expressions are usually cause I'm talking to the horses I'm riding, there's lots of "good boys/girls/mans", "here we go"'s etc. I 'think' in that pic I might be in the process/middle of telling him he's a good boy .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I love riding bearback is gives me a better seat in the show ring plus if I ever lose a stirrup I can continue on with my course if I just happen to not be able to pick it/them back up. I think I have pictures somewhere?? I will have to look, I have a video of me Jumping D bearback and bridless when we started out so my position is horrid but ignor me LOL we are 100 tiems better now hehe. 

P.s. I love how he 'cheats' over the barrel jump lol


----------



## Shellbe (Mar 19, 2009)

What a lovely boy you've got Dartanion .


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

My oh my the only thing I can do bareback right now is walk and trot... My high withered mustang is too choppy for me to try anything faster at the moment. As it is I have to grip his mane to keep ahold.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Shellbe said:


> What a lovely boy you've got Dartanion .


aaww thank you shellbe  I shall pass your comment onto him when I go and visit him today .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

manhirwen said:


> My oh my the only thing I can do bareback right now is walk and trot... My high withered mustang is too choppy for me to try anything faster at the moment. As it is I have to grip his mane to keep ahold.


I had a TB mare who was like that. She also liked to jigg while trotting so I think that is the only reason I can now stay on (i'll say most since I haven't ridden every horse in the world) horses bareback lol:lol:


----------



## EquineLoverForever (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope to jump my gelding someday. Maybe when he fills out a little more: being a thin, high-withered TB, he isn't too comfortable :wink: I cantered him bareback for the first time this past Friday, but with a bareback pad. :lol:


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

my brumby is very naughty but we make the jumps one time we jumped about one metre so fun after we cleared it she bucked (you can take the horse from the wild but you can't take the wild from the horse)
Ireland 
lol


----------

